# Is is customary to fold and bag for wholesale?



## DiveArtist (Jan 7, 2009)

I am planning in selling both online to consumer and wholesale. Is it customary to have shirts folded and bagged when selling to retail stores? Just folded? I'm trying to figure out all my coats so I can set my retail price. Any help will be appreciated.
Thx


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That really depends on the store. We don't individually fold or bag. But would if asked.


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

I used to work for a small company that bagged all shirts. He would go the extra mile with everything and he was and still is the most successful screen printer in the Charlotte area.


----------



## Windmill (Jul 15, 2009)

We always do a quick press of the shirts when we add our heat applied logo to the inside of the shirt, either embroidered or heat transfered and fold them. It really makes a nicer presentation. We only bag them if the customer requests it. Then add it into the quote.
If you do end up bagging them, do you; leave the bag blank, put your logo or your customers on the bag? Anything extra, you would of course, need to factor that into the original quote also.
I hope this turns into a giant order for you!!


----------

